
Show HN: A Cryptocurrencies logo guessing game built with Vue.js - maxencecornet
https://cryptoguessinggame.com
======
cannedslime
Pretty fun idea! My best was 6/150, maybe a good idea I don't hold any crypto
atm. :)

------
cyborgx7
We just had a fun time playing this. Nice.

